
Show HN: I designed and coded my first portfolio - zy1t
http://www.zhayitong.com/
======
mbrock
Loads fast, looks nice, responsive to zooming, clear and obvious what it is,
and the designs showcased look great too. Since it's HN there should be some
complaint, and the only one I have is that the "my story" page has an
unnecessary fixed header that consumes vertical space. But generally, I
approve!

Unless the reader clicks the link to your story page, there's almost nothing
about you personally or specific details about you as a working professional.
It could just be that the "About Yitong" blurb at the bottom is kind of
generic blah blah "design is amazing" stuff (sorry). If you're actively
looking to get hired for projects, I think that text should be something more
like "get in touch if you X, Y, or Z; I work remotely or on-site in SF; I can
do A, B, and C" or whatever, something that clarifies your situation and
availability.

~~~
zy1t
Thanks for the feedback! Definitely actively looking for a job, so I'll go
ahead and change that blurb.

------
zy1t
It's not much, but I'm pretty proud of how it turned out.

I tried to let my work speak for itself by keeping the visual flourish to a
minimum. I learned a lot about using white space and typography to enhance a
fairly minimal design.

~~~
brudgers
My compliments on the presentation.

Because there is nothing for people to try out or play with, the portfolio is
not really in keeping with the big idea of Show HN.

Given the quality of the presentation, there's a possibility that a blog post
about the design process would be an interesting read and worth submitting.

Good luck.

~~~
zy1t
Thanks and sorry! Will keep that in mind next time I use Show HN.

------
forthwall
This is really nice and clean, I've been blinded by unnecessarily heavy
portfolios before, so this is a nice touch

